# Water pressure with quick connects



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

Has anyone used the quick connects for fresh water hoses? I wonder if and/or how much this may reduce water pressure inside your RV? thanks


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I wouldn't think it would make a differance. I assume you sre talking about the same quick connects that you would use on your garden hose at home. (I don't know of any other kind either so there you go! lol) It's a good Idea. I'll give a try this year. In some cases I have to put a water pressure regulator on because the water pressure is to high. I've seen floods happen in RV's because they didn't use one. Good thing to have in the storage area.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I dont think it would affect the pressure either. I always use a pressure regulator as well, but other people I have camped with do not. I asked them if they were concerned about the water lines busting, they said no :shocked:. 
Not me, I am not taking that chance

Anyway, they have these at camping world
RV Water Hook-up Quick Connect with Hose Saver Adapter


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I make a judgment call when I get to the campsite. If the pressure is fine then the regulator just slows down the water flow too much.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats more or less what I do too. Typically I use one, but there are times the water pressure is too slow and I take it off. I usually just put it on the start with, then if its too slow, I remove it knowing its not enough pressure to damage a line.


----------



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

Sounds good. I think I am going to pick up some and test them out, will let you know how they do, when it gets warm enough anyway.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Has it gotten this bad? That we are this lazy to screw and unscrew the hoses now? :smack-head: Just kiddin guys, had to throw my 2 cents in :10220:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Man, for a minute there I thought my wife joined :bang:

:rotflmao1:


cassiem said:


> Has it gotten this bad? That we are this lazy to screw and unscrew the hoses now? :smack-head: Just kiddin guys, had to throw my 2 cents in :10220:


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

I use a quick connector but it is to protect the trailer water connector and hose threads from damage caused by cross threading versus the speed to attach the hose. 

IMHO one needs to be careful when you test the presure and believe that it is low enough that you don't need the water regulator. You might have run the test when water consumption was high and like CG electricty voltage that can change over time.

Ruide


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Ruide-

_IMHO one needs to be careful when you test the presure and believe that it is low enough that you don't need the water regulator. You might have run the test when water consumption was high and like CG electricty voltage that can change over time.
_


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

I have wondered what the benefit of the quick connect was, other than convenience, but that makes perfect sense Ruide. Definitely something to consider


heruide said:


> I use a quick connector but it is to protect the trailer water connector and hose threads from damage caused by cross threading versus the speed to attach the hose.
> 
> IMHO one needs to be careful when you test the presure and believe that it is low enough that you don't need the water regulator. You might have run the test when water consumption was high and like CG electricty voltage that can change over time.
> 
> Ruide


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

OK now the million dollar question.

Which water regulator is the best to buy, I have to admit I don't use one but after reading this thread I think I will start..


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

l2l said:


> OK now the million dollar question.
> 
> Which water regulator is the best to buy, I have to admit I don't use one but after reading this thread I think I will start..


In Shelburne on HWY 10 there is a RV Dealer called Gimmi Shelter. I bought mine there when I bought my trailer. They have a well stocked store. I don't remember how much I paid for it.
http://www.go-rv.com/coast/do/catalog/page?dealerId=1652&pageNum=349&productId=25657
Check out this page.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Well since it cost lest than $10, I think buying the best is not too much to worry about. My only recomendation is to get an all brass one. I got mine from Wal-Mart. I've heard others that had failures but mine has stood the test of time.

Ruide


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Yep that one will do the trick. I actually use the cheapo $5 one from walmart, and it has worked great and stood the test. But i will opt for the brass one when I need a new one.


----------



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

Great info everyone, thanks. I do have the pressure regulator already, the brass one. It works great and is very well built, sturdy.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone much appreciated :10220:


----------

